# looking for elk sheds lots (colorado)



## mountain king (Aug 10, 2008)

NEW to this great sport and getting itchy for the hunt.when does it stop costing money damn! im a builder in the mountains and build log furniture to so i need sheds they dont even have to be big i can us all kinds so if you know of piles of them some where have some one let me know they can also call 719 237 9408 thanks joel


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to Archerytalk:darkbeer:


----------



## Bayou Bowhunter (Sep 18, 2007)

:welcome: to Archery Talk! :darkbeer:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wave3: :yo: *G'day.*:welcome: to *Archery Talk* Joel. :typing: Enjoy the *fun* here.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to have ya here!!

Enjoy archery, Bring others along!!


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------

